# Stallions at large



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not really an expert, but what I do know about taking legal action is that you will have to rack up the evidence. I might be hard pressed to believe that someone's stallion just came over and bred any mares without any actual proof that it was that stallion in particular. I'm just saying this from a lawyer's point of view.

Although if you have been trying to take legal action and have already been complaining for quite a while to the correct authorities about this, this might be all you need.

Get your mares preg checked, aborted, and keep the bills. Also talk extensively to your vet about this so you have a 'witness' regarding the situation. Should this go to court, you have bills you can pass off to the defendant.

For now, get your mares checked and take them out of the pasture and into a paddock or stall until this can get fixed. Just keep them away from that stallion as best you can.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

look I may sound a bit harsh, but if this stallion is destroying your property and attacking you and your kids and you have been trying to get it taken care of, first I would document as much as possible, where he destroys your fences, and if your mare ends up pregnant document that as well, try to call once more and say you have a lot of documentation about what you are saying, and if they say they can't do anything.. shoot the horse, if a stallion was running around my property destroying my fences, impregnating my mares, and most of all attacking my children, you bet your rear end I would shoot it, if no one would take care of it. Our neighborhood has a troublemaker who has a un neutered pit bull that is mean as all get out, and he lets it run around the neighborhood attacking people as he finds it funny, he also knows we have no animal control, and the police don't want to deal with it.. if that dog ever attacks my daughter hes going to be very sorry he does


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You wouldnt do pregnancy testing you would just give a shot to bring them into heat to prevent a pregnancy. Unless its free range animals cant ruin loose. I Might be containing a loose horse and taking it to an auction.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

> You wouldnt do pregnancy testing you would just give a shot to bring them into heat to prevent a pregnancy. Unless its free range animals cant ruin loose. I Might be containing a loose horse and taking it to an auction.


She would have to do a pregnancy test so she can prove the stallion actually bred her mare. She has already said they are running around her neighborhood so yes I would say they are loose.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Rosebit78 said:


> She would have to do a pregnancy test so she can prove the stallion actually bred her mare. She has already said they are running around her neighborhood so yes I would say they are loose.


You would just take photo's to show it at large and in your pen and of the fencing. You would have to wait several weeks before getting an Ultra sound and it doesn't make sense. 
So if you did an ultra sound and they weren't pregnant then you have no recourse so why not save money and give a shot?
My horse had an ultra sound and said not to be pregnant and guess what I had 11 months later?
She could be living in a free range area. I dont know where she lives but free range is common out west.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Stallions do not RAPE mares. The mare was in heat if she allowed him to mount her. Mares are in control when being bred. That is why with live cover some breeders hobble the mare. 
Lute the mares if you are do not want foals. Then take the bill to the stallion owner or better yet have your lawyer demand payment.
A stallion running loose is a dangerous thing and the first time he attacked a human would be the last breath he took if on my property. 
Secure your mares and call the authorities. Let them handle the stallion or take measures to ensure he is no longer a threat to you your family or your livestock. Shalom


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you checked with your local municipal council? Alternatively, check out the province's website as they will likely have regulations on there. I believe it's pretty standard in Canada for each of the provinces to have their own municipalities act and within that act there is typically a section dealing with livestock running loose. Your municipality's bylaw enforcement office or, in the event they don't have one, the nearest RCMP detachment would handle the matter.

As said by others, documentation is important -- detailed written notes stating dates and times of occurrences; pics of the animals loose, pics of damaged fence; records of conversations on the subject between concerned parties such as yourself, neighbours, owner. These are vital if you want to pursue the matter with regard to recovering costs.

Good luck.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

What kind of an idiot does such a thing with his/her animals? Why does this person even own horses? 

Keep calling the freaking cops until they DO SOMETHING, or don't feel bad about doing it yourself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CKM said:


> My neighbor down the street has been letting his horses roam free around the neighborhood for weeks now. One happens to be a stallion. Tried every legal avenue to have this animal contained, seized, euthanized etc.....as it is extremely aggressive and has attacked members of our family including my 9 year old daughter. After nearly two weeks at large he finally breached our pasture fences and bred my mare that was in heat and raped my mare that was NOT in heat. He ran the crap out of them and caused serious physical damage to one in particular....to the extent that we weren't sure if she would pull through; thankfully now it appears that she will live at least; not sure if she will ever be rideable again let alone compete. We live in British Columbia and everyone keeps telling me it is illegal to have a stallion at large however I can't seem to find a legal document that actually states that. Any ideas?? Due to costs incurred by veterinary expense, missed work, a knee injury and the future cost of preg testing and aborting I am considering a lawsuit. Anyone out there been through a similar situation and have any advise?? Lots left out of story but you get the idea. Any help, advise, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


SSS and quickly


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> SSS and quickly


Can you tell me what the SSS stands for? 

Shoot said stallion?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SummerShy said:


> Can you tell me what the SSS stands for?
> 
> Shoot said stallion?


It means Shoot, Shovel and Shut Up. Yes, shoot the stallion while he's on the property raising Hades, unfortunately, shooting the owner would not be legal.


----------

